# Please help - Dewalt Variable speed router - RPM just went beyond the max.



## paustin (Jun 20, 2007)

Evening all,

I did a search, and I cannot find anything about it. Google shows only a single reference, so I was hoping someone here could help me out.

I purchase a very expensive router set. Dewalt's variable speed router with a number of attachments. I purchased one, and about 2 weeks later, while routing, I heard a distinct 'snap', and suddenly the RPM went beyond the maximum. The dial no longer worked and the motor felt like it was a run-away. I returned it immediately. Lowes said they'd never heard of such a thing.

Well the replacement just did the same thing, and I'm dying here. I've not used the router in the last 4 months or so, and I'm beyond any 90 day return. Anyone ever heard of this? I cannot imagine that 2 routers would go bad on me personally, and nobody else. I would appreciate ANY suggestions, recommendations, etc.

Thanks very much,
Pete


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

paustin,

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
Pete, I would contact the Company and tell them your story... you may be pleasantly surprised what they will do.

Good Luck!!

Did a bit ever break? ... or something else?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

Just asking, how do you know it went beyond the max , are you using a elec.tack to check the speed ?,, some will run at 24,000 rpm and it will sound like it's going to blow up at that speed...if you push the VS control down to min. will it sound and run at the same high speed. ? did you try a new outlet ?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums Pete. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Pete, would it be silly of me to ask if it's a 110volt model being connected to a 220volt outlet?


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Pete
I would contact DeWalt directly. I assume you have checked to insure that you are plugged into the proper voltage. Also are you using a real long extention cord? A long ext. cord could increase the resistance, and reduce thevoltage to the router.
De Walt will not manufacture some of the parts in a machine. They may be bought from a supplier, and sometimes a bunch will be defective. 
Woodnut65


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

if plug in to 220v the unit would pop and not run at all Sound's like the variable speed module that probly is the problum If using a extension cord like a 100 feet I belive it would bog down when cutting It should run at the max speed with out a load If the router has no problum's What model ? If you take it back and see a store manager If they are with you They can give you another one And do RTV I work at home depot It depends if you know some one their Or if their day is going ok And not had some one in their giving them a hard time They take it out on the next person comming in Just happen's


----------



## paustin (Jun 20, 2007)

First - wow, thanks for all of the responses
- Yep, is is a 110, plugged into a 110. I've used it, though infrequently, a number of times. It isn't like I was doing really hard work. Using a bowl-bit on white oak. Yes, the router got warm, but certainly not 'hot'.
- Never dropped, never broke a bit
- How do I know it is going beyond max? Good point - I suppose I really don't know that. But *man* does it scream. Runs hard enough to make me think it is going to come apart. Maybe it wont. 
- Extension cords. No, nothing real long. wasn't bogging down at the time. Just a <snap> (not a very loud one, but I heard it), and off she went.
- Adjusting the VS knob has no effect at all. It acts like whatever the resister the VS knob manages just broke.

Questions:
Has anyone ever had this problem?
Is this a good router, and I just got two bad ones?
Am I missing something here?

THANKS everyone,
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pete

I think you hit the nail on the head the VS part is bad, and it's putting the full 120 volts to the motor...you can use it like that but I would not ,,,  because you didn't break it I think they will replace the router ....because the VS is NOT working 

Good LUck ,goto the top if you need to at the Server Center


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I presume that the soft start is not working also, in which case it's as Bob has suggested the control module is outputting full mains voltage. Whatever the cause, it's a case of getting another replacement or a full refund.


----------



## paustin (Jun 20, 2007)

*Mr*

A follow up:

I called Dewalt, and they were great. I was very impressed - THIS is how you do customer service. This went from being a real PITA to a great experience. All those corporations that outsource their customer service overseas should take notes.

- Talked to Dewalt. Explained. They agreed to accept the router back, assuming no obvious signs of abuse.
- They suggested that I take it to a local shop for review / return, and they gave me a number to a local one.
- Called the repair shop. Explained. Since they don't have that router in-stock, the replacement delay was at least 3 weeks. Whuff. They offered an alternate - a Dewalt company store that was not so close, but might be able to swap me for one, or get a faster return to me.
- Company store was great. Explained. After a couple of side conversations on their part, they even agreed to a faster turn around 2 weeks or less. Less if I dropped the router off, rather than mail it. Much better.
- At the completion of the call, there was a phone survey. Left nice comments about the service, but more serious comments about the product and indicated that the issue wasn't really resolved. 
- Got a call back within 2 hours from a guy who's job is to ensure overall customer satisfaction. He FedEx-Priority me a new router. I talked to him at 3pm and I had a new router on my door at 8:30 the next morning. That was *very* impressive.

I also got a private message *here* from, "I am the Product Manager for Dewalt routers in North America and was alerted to your posting by a colleague this week so I have joined the forum to contact you directly."

Finally, everyone, Dewalt corporate, first store, Dewalt company store, and the head CSR all noted that they'd never heard of such a thing and were very interested in getting the router back for review.

Man folks, that is just extraordinary. Just great customer service. 

Good job Dewalt. Thanks for your help everyone.

Pete







bobj3 said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head the VS part is bad, and it's putting the full 120 volts to the motor...you can use it like that but I would not ,,,  because you didn't break it I think they will replace the router ....because the VS is NOT working
> 
> Good LUck ,goto the top if you need to at the Server Center


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe Lyddon said:


> paustin,
> 
> *W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
> Pete, I would contact the Company and tell them your story... you may be pleasantly surprised what they will do.
> ...


*Well, how bout that?!

"Isn't it nice when a plan comes together?" (The A Team)*


----------



## unlimitedwoodworker (Mar 3, 2006)

nice! lets hope the next one dosent break. I like dewalt tools when i get older i want to get a dewalt router, they look nice! looks like Great Customer Service!
Jeff


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I took a router into a busy repair shop (that did warranty work on a lot of different makes) about 15 years back and got into a discussion with the service manager about which machines were more reliable. He told me that there were certain models and makes that they were seeing a lot of on warranty and that it was the same problem with all of them. Almost all of them were either soft start or speed control. Someone else answering was correct that these modules are often out-sourced. It is possible that all of them may be faulty. The fact that you could adjust speed and now can't points to the problem. Try the manufacturer, the store, and maybe even a repair shop that does warranty on your make. The repair shop may have heard some things about the problem and can give advice or may be able to turn your VS into a single speed if that is the best possible outcome.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, rest assured that not all soft start/speed controlled routers are defective. Most of the routers sold today are of this type. The electronics package is the weakest link in the router. It is subjected to vibration, heat and even impacts at times. The limited amount of space inside a routers housing imposes even more restrictions. For these reasons I purchased the Bosch 1617 instead of the 1617EVS. The simple rocker switch has been trouble free for me. I have a much larger after market speed controller which can be mounted to the table frame to further reduce the effects of vibration. The larger size also offers better heat dissipation, one of the main killers of these devices. When I became a moderator on the forums I went about using as many different routers as I could find. It is much easier to offer valid advice on a router once you have worked with them. I never had a problem with any of the soft start/speed controlled models. One good piece of advice is to never use less than a 14 gauge extension cord, and it should be less than 25' in length.


----------

